# I am know to go above and beyond my estimates because detail is what i do



## Liz's Boat Detail

Preventative protection from the elements will keep your boat looking newer and reduce depreciation.

Deep clean (all compartment as well as bilge and engine compartment)
Remove mold, rust, and stains
Compound *(3M product)*
Wax *(Collinite insulator paste wax)*
Clean & Polish chrome and aluminum *(Collinite metal wax)*
Clean & apply UV protectant on all cushions, isinglass, and non-skid surfaces *(3m & woody wax)*
Interior cleaning as well as carpet cleaning, etc.*(THE LIST GOES ON)*
*I USE ONLY THE BEST PRODUCTS (3M AND COLLINITE PRODUCTS)*

I will custom tailor a program to fit your needs and budget.

*I AM KNOWN TO GO ABOVE AND BEYOND MY ESTIMATES BECAUSE DETAIL IS WHAT I DO*

*I am mobile to come to you and/or you can bring your boat by trailer or by water to my site at Harbor View Marine, a full service (certified technicians) marina which can lift up to 20,000 lbs. and get a discount.*

pm, call, or e-mail me at the information below.


----------



## Mikvi

Mods

Isn't there a section for Forum advertising?


----------



## lowprofile

"Known". 

so you charge more than you quote?


----------



## sealark

:yes:Moderator, Call Darrel (Owner) at Harborview and get him to be a sponsor for Lizz.....:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## BananaTom

sealark said:


> :yes:Moderator, Call Darrel (Owner) at Harborview and get him to be a sponsor .....:thumbup::thumbup:



*Good luck with that*


----------



## Liz's Boat Detail

Mikvi said:


> Mods
> 
> Isn't there a section for Forum advertising?


I don't know, but you and Chris looking to advertise? BECAUSE I AM ALL ABOUT ADVERTISING AND RECOMMENDING LOCAL BUSINESSES. I AM A NATIVE AND HAVE BEEN IN THE MARINE ENVIRONMENT ALL MY LIFE!


----------



## Liz's Boat Detail

lowprofile said:


> "Known".
> 
> so you charge more than you quote?


Actually, no I don't! We usually clean the engine compartment, cabin, and anything else that is not on the estimate. I like to surprise my customers. Also, I use 3m and Collinite products, not Walmart car wax like I have seen ONE BOAT DETAILER use (cheap). *I have been detailing boats for over 25 years and it is very IMPORTANT TO USE THE BEST MARINE PRODUCTS TO INSULATE AND SEAL THE GEL COAT!* You get what you pay for, that is my experience! WHEN I DO A BOAT, I DO IT ALL. ESTIMATE OR NOT!


----------



## Liz's Boat Detail

sealark said:


> :yes:Moderator, Call Darrel (Owner) at Harborview and get him to be a sponsor for Lizz.....:thumbup::thumbup:


*ACTUALLY,* *HE IS ONE OF MY SPONSORS. THANKS, Liz*


----------



## Captain Ed Brown

*I recommend Liz's boat detail*

I highly recommend Liz! She is very professional and with my experience she does go above and beyond her estimates. Also, she is really big into advertising for our local businesses. She does alot of public relations with my business and her family's business (Harbor View Marine) and much more local companies. Give her a call, you will be impressed!:thumbup:


----------



## Wharf Rat

lowprofile said:


> "Known".
> 
> so you charge more than you quote?



Your reading comprehension is not so hot is it...she's saying she does work above and beyond what she quotes. 

You guys really kill me, sound like a bunch of socialists. We've got a small business owner trying to make a living in our area which I would think we should all want our local businesses to be successful and all you can do is come on here and dump on her thread...blows my mind.


----------



## H2OMARK

I've never had the opportunity to use Liz but have read reviews of some of her work. Can't think of anyone that was not pleased with it. This thread may be in the wrong section but why call her out publically on it instead of dropping the mods or even Liz a PM to have it moved? Then the mods will move it if need be.


----------



## Liz's Boat Detail

*Liz's Boat Detail*



Wharf Rat said:


> Your reading comprehension is not so hot is it...she's saying she does work above and beyond what she quotes.
> 
> You guys really kill me, sound like a bunch of socialists. We've got a small business owner trying to make a living in our area which I would think we should all want our local businesses to be successful and all you can do is come on here and dump on her thread...blows my mind.


Thank you for the support! I believe that these guys are friends with one certain Boat Detailer, because I get calls in reference to this behavior! Pretty sad that people can't get there own jobs without running a company into the dirt! There are plenty of jobs without intentionally hurting other companies! We should all work together not against each other.


----------



## sealark

Liz your work will speak for itself. Look at the little ribbing we have been given you. It's already gotten replys for your good work. Plus the weather is pissing us off so it's your day as the punchin bag.


----------



## sealark

Lizz i just recommended you on gcfc go check it out. No kidding.


----------



## Fielro

I'll be using Liz in a few weeks


----------



## Tide In Knots

I HIGHLY RECOMMEND Liz if you need your boat detailed. She was quick to respond to my request for an estimate, timely and easy to work with scheduling the work, very fair with the price, extremely thorough and attentive to all areas in need, very convenient because she did the work right at my house and the end result far exceeded my expectations. I underestimated how thorough she was when I left my gear in the compartments (anchor, anchor line, life jackets etc.) which she removed (sorry Liz I didn't do that ahead of time) and cleaned every nook and cranny. Nothing was missed and everything shines again. Awesome job!!

Brad


----------



## Liz's Boat Detail

*Liz's Boat Detail*



H2OMARK said:


> I've never had the opportunity to use Liz but have read reviews of some of her work. Can't think of anyone that was not pleased with it. This thread may be in the wrong section but why call her out publically on it instead of dropping the mods or even Liz a PM to have it moved? Then the mods will move it if need be.


Thank you for the support! I am still learning how to get around this forum. Also, I am a women of my word! Thanks again, Liz


----------



## Liz's Boat Detail

*Liz's Boat Detail*



Liz's Boat Detail said:


> Thank you for the support! I believe that these guys are friends with one certain Boat Detailer, because I get calls in reference to this behavior! Pretty sad that people can't get there own jobs without running a company into the dirt! There are plenty of jobs without intentionally hurting other companies! We should all work together not against each other.


 What ever Choozee, but Thank you anyways!


----------



## lowprofile

Wharf Rat said:


> Your reading comprehension is not so hot is it...she's saying she does work above and beyond what she quotes.
> 
> You guys really kill me, sound like a bunch of socialists. We've got a small business owner trying to make a living in our area which I would think we should all want our local businesses to be successful and all you can do is come on here and dump on her thread...blows my mind.


Actually it's spot on.  

It was too easy and your the only one getting upset.


----------



## Wharf Rat

lowprofile said:


> Actually it's spot on.
> 
> It was too easy and your the only one getting upset.


Oh I get it now you were being an English teacher and correcting her grammar. Even more awesome. Guess this is your first exposure to computer keyboards and typos...and I think you mean "you're the only one". See how that works.


----------



## Liz's Boat Detail

*Liz's Boat Detail*



sealark said:


> Lizz i just recommended you on gcfc go check it out. No kidding.


May I ask, what is "gcfc"?


----------



## jjam

Liz's Boat Detail said:


> May I ask, what is "gcfc"?


Gulf Coast Fishing Connection, another local forum also referred too as "the other forum" by some here.

Here's the link Sealark plugged you on.

http://www.gulfcoastfishingconnection.com/forums/forum44/thread22051.html

Sounds like you do great work and wish you success in your detail business!

Jimmy


----------



## BananaTom

Liz's Boat Detail said:


> May I ask, what is "gcfc"?


*Gulf Coast Fishing Connection is a Pensacola Fishing Forum spin off forum, created during a time when the Pensacola Fishing Forum was going through some huge growing pains.

The PFF had grown so much larger than the Original Owner had ever dreamed. He needed to upgrade the servers again, as he had done so many time before.

However, he worked many hours with his day job. Sometimes the servers would "Go Down" and needed to be rebooted, or whatever else they did to get it back up. So the PFF was off line often.

Finally the PFF was sold to one that appears to own many forums, and set it up on a new platform, and fixed all the problems the large PFF had created.

During this time, one decided it was a void, and filled the void with the spin off GCFC.

So there are two Forums here in Pensacola, both boast to be fishing and hunting related. Most board members over there on the Gulf Coast Fishing Connection, are also members here.

There are over 26,000 "signed up" members on here. I assume there are some duplicated, as some have multiple personalities, and some spammers. But it is safe to say there are 20,000 members. 

So your three posts of "Liz's Boat Detail" placed over the past few days gets seen by many, with NO cost to you. Pretty cool huh?

*


----------



## Liz's Boat Detail

*Liz's Boat Detail*



BananaTom said:


> *Gulf Coast Fishing Connection is a Pensacola Fishing Forum spin off forum, created during a time when the Pensacola Fishing Forum was going through some huge growing pains.*
> 
> *The PFF had grown so much larger than the Original Owner had ever dreamed. He needed to upgrade the servers again, as he had done so many time before.*
> 
> *However, he worked many hours with his day job. Sometimes the servers would "Go Down" and needed to be rebooted, or whatever else they did to get it back up. So the PFF was off line often.*
> 
> *Finally the PFF was sold to one that appears to own many forums, and set it up on a new platform, and fixed all the problems the large PFF had created.*
> 
> *During this time, one decided it was a void, and filled the void with the spin off GCFC.*
> 
> *So there are two Forums here in Pensacola, both boast to be fishing and hunting related. Most board members over there on the Gulf Coast Fishing Connection, are also members here.*
> 
> *There are over 26,000 "signed up" members on here. I assume there are some duplicated, as some have multiple personalities, and some spammers. But it is safe to say there are 20,000 members. *
> 
> *So your three posts of "Liz's Boat Detail" placed over the past few days gets seen by many, with NO cost to you. Pretty cool huh?*


This is pretty interesting. Thanks for the info.! I am still learning how to get around this forum. People can be pretty ugly on this forum! I guess their just not happy with themselves! Liz


----------



## H2OMARK

Liz's Boat Detail said:


> People can be pretty ugly on this forum! I guess their just not happy with themselves! Liz


This in a nutshell is why the GCFC is growing.


----------



## jspooney

H2OMARK said:


> This in a nutshell is why the GCFC is growing.


take a look at when the last posts are. 10 hours ago, 1 week ago, 4 days ago, 12-14-13, etc. At this moment there are 5 members on an 33 guests online. Now look at the same stats here on the PFF. 72 users, 586 guests. No comparison. If you want it now, this is the place to be.


----------



## BananaTom

H2OMARK said:


> This in a nutshell is why the GCFC is growing.


*Come on down from the GCFC high horse. 

That place is no different than here when it come to these things. 

The GCFC has only 2,500 members.

The PFF has 26,000. 

If you multiple the GCFC times 10, it would mirror the PFF with attitudes. 

But since the members numbers are less, the bash numbers are lower.

Many have had terrible terrible times over there, but I am not here to bash or judge.*


----------



## H2OMARK

BananaTom said:


> *Come on down from the GCFC high horse. *
> 
> *That place is no different than here when it come to these things. *
> 
> *The GCFC has only 2,500 members.*
> 
> *The PFF has 26,000. *
> 
> *If you multiple the GCFC times 10, it would mirror the PFF with attitudes. *
> 
> *But since the members numbers are less, the bash numbers are lower.*
> 
> *Many have had terrible terrible times over there, but I am not here to bash or judge.*


Back at ya' Tom. I'm not saying this place is anyworse or better than GCFC. Just saying it's an alternative for when someone gets fed up with one place or another.


----------



## BananaTom

H2OMARK said:


> Back at ya' Tom. I'm not saying this place is anyworse or better than GCFC. Just saying it's an alternative for when someone gets fed up with one place or another.


*Agreed Buddy*


----------



## Liz's Boat Detail

*Liz's Boat Detail*



Liz's Boat Detail said:


> I don't know, but you and Chris looking to advertise? BECAUSE I AM ALL ABOUT ADVERTISING AND RECOMMENDING LOCAL BUSINESSES. I AM A NATIVE AND HAVE BEEN IN THE MARINE ENVIRONMENT ALL MY LIFE![/QUOTe Thank you for your help on the forum.


----------



## Liz's Boat Detail

*Liz's Boat Detail*



Liz's Boat Detail said:


> Thank you for the support! I believe that these guys are friends with one certain Boat Detailer, because I get calls in reference to this behavior! Pretty sad that people can't get there own jobs without running a company into the dirt! There are plenty of jobs without intentionally hurting other Thank you for the like! Actually, I have a customer that has a buddy in Crestview that wants there boat detailed. I am not able to schedule him at this time. Plus, you guys live east of Santa Rosa and I am on Perdido. I will PM you the information as soon as I receive it. Liz


----------



## Liz's Boat Detail

*Choozee, sending a job your way!! (Crestview)*



Liz's Boat Detail said:


> Liz's Boat Detail said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the support! I believe that these guys are friends with one certain Boat Detailer, because I get calls in reference to this behavior! Pretty sad that people can't get there own jobs without running a company into the dirt! There are plenty of jobs without intentionally hurting other Thank you for the like! Actually, I have a customer that has a buddy in Crestview that wants there boat detailed. I am not able to schedule him at this time. Plus, you guys live east of Santa Rosa and I am on Perdido. I will PM you the information as soon as I receive it. Liz
> 
> 
> 
> Choozee, I am sending a job your way!!!:thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## 85okhai

wish you were closer to PCB. my boat could definitely use a good detailing


----------



## Liz's Boat Detail

*Liz's Boat Detail*



85okhai said:


> wish you were closer to PCB. my boat could definitely use a good detailing


I would love to, but it is a little to far for me unless you want to pay for the gas. I just came back from my vacation and ready for another one. PCB sounds like a good place to hide out. LOL!!!! Maybe you would like to do a 2 in 1 and bring your boat over for an annual service and detail. I do have customers that bring their boats from North Alabama and Miss. to get their boat service and detailed all at one time. My family's marina is "Harbor View Marine" (WWW.HARBORVIEWMARINE.COM), if you want to check them out. It might be a little to far for you as well. I wish I could recommend someone over there for you! Thanks again, Liz


----------



## Liz's Boat Detail

*I give discounts on customers that bring their boat to my site at Harbor View Marine*



Liz's Boat Detail said:


> I would love to, but it is a little to far for me unless you want to pay for the gas. I just came back from my vacation and ready for another one. PCB sounds like a good place to hide out. LOL!!!! Maybe you would like to do a 2 in 1 and bring your boat over for an annual service and detail. I do have customers that bring their boats from North Alabama and Miss. to get their boat service and detailed all at one time. My family's marina is "Harbor View Marine" (WWW.HARBORVIEWMARINE.COM), if you want to check them out. It might be a little to far for you as well. I wish I could recommend someone over there for you! Thanks again, Liz


I forgot to mention that I give an extra discount on all the boats that are delivered to my site at Harbor View Marine. Also, Willie and I do pick up and deliver cutomers boats when they are not able. I am mobile so I can come to you. Thanks, Liz


----------



## 85okhai

Liz's Boat Detail said:


> I would love to, but it is a little to far for me unless you want to pay for the gas. I just came back from my vacation and ready for another one. PCB sounds like a good place to hide out. LOL!!!! Maybe you would like to do a 2 in 1 and bring your boat over for an annual service and detail. I do have customers that bring their boats from North Alabama and Miss. to get their boat service and detailed all at one time. My family's marina is "Harbor View Marine" (WWW.HARBORVIEWMARINE.COM), if you want to check them out. It might be a little to far for you as well. I wish I could recommend someone over there for you! Thanks again, Liz


yea that is a little far.. but if you ever make it this way for anything and have time to do a detail i'd be interested:thumbsup:


----------



## Liz's Boat Detail

*Liz's Boat Detail*



85okhai said:


> yea that is a little far.. but if you ever make it this way for anything and have time to do a detail i'd be interested:thumbsup:


 I might surprise ya, you never know!!!!!!!!!!! I like to surprise my customers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Liz's Boat Detail

*Thanks! You guys are awesome!*

If I can be of any help, don't hesitate to contact me!


----------



## xrayfixer

*Quote*

Hey Liz, this is Matthew in Atlanta. Have you had a chance to run by and take a look at my boat yet? I would love to have her done before spring break. Shoot me a pm or give me a call when you can.


----------



## Liz's Boat Detail

*Email message!*



xrayfixer said:


> Hey Liz, this is Matthew in Atlanta. Have you had a chance to run by and take a look at my boat yet? I would love to have her done before spring break. Shoot me a pm or give me a call when you can.


Yes, I went and looked at your boat. I will email you. Thanks, Liz


----------

